# week old bottle calf with blood in stool



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

I picked up a week old bottle Jersey she looks good with plenty of energy but I noticed some red chunks in her stool, I assume it is blood is this something I should worry about


----------



## Hoosier23 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry to here about your calf. We had a similar problem and it turned out to be scours. The best thing you can do it to keep her hydrated and the call the vet as soon as you can


----------



## Spamela (Nov 23, 2013)

Is the stool formed or is it diarrhea(scours)?


----------



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

it is diarrhea


----------



## Spamela (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes you should be worried about it. They will die very quickly from dehydration. Google scours. There is a ton of information on it. If you don't know much about it call a vet.


----------



## buckshotme (Jun 22, 2014)

Just went though the same thing . Two eggs from your farm or next doors farm put in bottle with milk replacer and shake like crazy .do this at both feedings . 1.5 cc antiboicts la 200 will work . Make sure you keep it hydrated in between.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Stanley, if the stool is jelly like/ pudding like and you spot small amounts of blood, don't get to excited. It's caused from intestinal irradiation, the sloughing of small amounts of blood from the intestinal wall. I've seen this many times, don't panic. If the calf is acting healthy don't' complicate it's young life. Many times human involvement causes more harm then good. However the calf is yours and so is the decision.....Topside


----------



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

yes it was jelly like and it cleared up she is doing fine thanks for the advice


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Mine was like that too at a week old and is also doing fine


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

That's great news, thanks for the post....More calves have been killed by selective hearing and diet tweaking than I can count. If the seller is reputable, listen to their calf raising advice and stick to it. All for now, Topside


----------

